# Fire Fighter Exam Results



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I know this might be Off-Topic For a LE board, but is there any legitimate reason why applicants for an Exam that was administered in April have to wait until August to have their results posted?? This is friggin ridiculous.... Civil Circus???


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Since it's done on a scan tron score sheet it should take all of 5 secs to grade the exam.

It's all of the question appeals that take time to sort through and then figure out your score.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

It would be nice if they scanned your test upon completion at the test location with the disclaimer that it is an unofficial score and that your actual score may differ.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

That sounds like a good idea and makes sense too...that's why it will never happen with civil service..or should I say Civil Circus


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Either way, you must admit its the best "rollercoaster" ride for $50 :roll: 
They should change the motto: *Serve and Protect *to *Hurry up and Wait*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Mortal knight @ 6/20/2004 10:07:51 AM said:


> Either way, you must admit its the best "rollercoaster" ride for $50 :roll:
> They should change the motto: *Serve and Protect *to *Hurry up and Wait*


Civil Service's motto has never been "Serve and Protect" They didn't even have one until they bought that new fangled office equipment then they created "What would you like us to shred today"

I swear they loose more god dam documentation than any other government agency. My third trip there I explained to them that they needed to stop loosing my original proofs of residency because I was running out of originals. The lady was pissed and I thought for sure my name was going to be accidentally deleted from the system.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Gil @ Sun Jun 20 said:


> Civil Service's motto has never been "Serve and Protect" They didn't even have one until they bought that new fangled office equipment then they created "What would you like us to shred today"


Gil, My bad, I was speaken specifically about Police, and the hiring process in general.
*5 month* wait from the day we took the test till we got the offical scores
*6 months *after that recieved noticed that i must respond within *6 days *if i want the job.
About *2 months *later recieved the application, that MUST be returned in *6 days*

Wait another *3 months *before I heard anything else, and it was to sign more papers

Wait another *3 weeks *for a phone call that states be here tomorrow

Wait another *3 weeks *for a "be at this place in 4 days, and don't be late."

A week later I'm sitting here waiting for the last phase of testing before the academy..
which I heard was all Hurry up and wait. :roll:

I know there is a logical explanation behind it all, but I'll have to wait to find out :wink:
I've been some what fortunate with CS, but then again I'm new to the system


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Opie @ Sun Jun 20 said:


> Since it's done on a scan tron score sheet it should take all of 5 secs to grade the exam.
> 
> It's all of the question appeals that take time to sort through and then figure out your score.


They could avoid most of the question appeals if they proofread the damn tests first. It makes no sense to say "let's give the test and review the problem questions after" :shock: But hey thats' civvy circus for ya. Yes, giving you "unofficial Results" does make sense, that's why it won't happen... that's civvy circus for ya.


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

Let us not forget the # 1 reason that Civil Circus makes people wait through the entire summer for their test scores - the people at 1 Ashburton Place don't want to have hundreds or thousands of people coming in and out of Human Resources ALL SUMMER LONG constantly checking their status. Anyone who has ever worked as a civilian in City or State government will understand their rationale. It is very simple - nobody is at work in these buildings in July or August. Skeleton Crew Syndrome is in full effect! This is not unlike Civilian Police Department employees working flexible (read: LESS) hours during those lazy Summer months! If you thought it was torture to get any info from anyone in Human Resources during the Spring, Fall or Winter, try finding out anything during the Summer! 

Ideally, the test would be given in January and the scores issued immediately. This would provide the State with a massive influx of cash ($50.00 a head) to start the year off right! Then, the clowns at Civil Circus would still have 6 FULL MONTHS (before their 2 MONTH Summer Hiatus) to deal with all of us bothersome test-takers (i.e. the people who pay for these bothersome tests that enable these people to have jobs to begin with!). Morale of the story - don't take any of these tests without having a full understanding how these small-minded, career desk jockeys at 1 Ashburton Place operate. Good luck to all those awaiting results!


----------

